# Man bitten by Walmart rattlesnake



## News Bot (Jul 8, 2008)

*Published:* 08-Jul-08 09:33 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A POSIONOUS rattlesnake hidden among leafy plants in the garden section of a Walmart store in Florida sprang out and bit a man who was shopping there.

*Read More...*


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

oh no


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 8, 2008)

Brave man to go shopping in america, lucky he didn't get shot!


----------



## Trouble (Jul 8, 2008)

:lol: thats funny mebebrian :lol:

_"To ensure the wellbeing of our customers, we immediately closed the garden centre to enable animal control to do a thorough search of the area. The garden centre was reopened once we were convinced it was safe to do so."_
So, what happend to the snake?? Did they find it? Most likely hiding in Walmart somewhere :lol:
Very lucky man


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm

Have probably seen this before but I certainly won't going shopping there


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 9, 2008)

OUCH! Those looked like they hurt...


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 9, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm
> 
> Have probably seen this before but I certainly won't going shopping there




So that's where my shoe laces got to....


----------

